# Which CorelDraw do I need? 3, 4?



## shaninmo (Oct 22, 2009)

Okay, so I'm looking into buying CorelDraw as it seems to be where I'm being led as a first time buyer/user of software for making rhinestone templates. (Do you have other suggestions? If so, please tell me about it!)

My question is:

Do I need CorelDraw X4 or can I use the X3 or even lower priced and maybe easier to use- CorelDraw Essentials 4?

HELP! lol
Thank you!


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

Personally, I would go for the Corel 4 version if you can afford it.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

You can do it with Corel X3.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Corel X3 can be upgraded quite cheaply to X4, therefore the value is X4 minus the upgrade. Both will do well for design, unless you are advanced you won't notice the difference.


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

Anyone know when a next version of CorelDraw will be out and if there are any planned features that could add to the ease of rhinestone design? When considering a version to purchase, I agree with X3 working with rhinestones. But I wonder if there will be an affordable upgrade path from X3 to x5 or whether users will have to pay full price at that point for the new version. Didn't they lower the price of X4 recently?


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Corel Draw X3 does NOT have the ability to creat single line fonts easily like the center line trace in X4 does. If you want to do names or words, or even if you don't right now, get X4. You'll need a "RETAIL" version and not the OEM or educational versions. I have X3 educational, X3 retail and X4 retail .


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

Terry, that's a great point regarding x4. I have x4 and use the centerline trace all the time for rhinestone lettering.


----------



## shaninmo (Oct 22, 2009)

Thank you all.

Where would I purchase a "retail" version as opposed to OEM- I have seen just OEM I believe.......


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

I got mine from an ebay store. I did call to confirm first that it would be a retail version so I figured I would have a leg to hold up any claims I might have had to make with pay pal but I didn't need the protection. The people assured me it was full retail and it was. Pay attention to the feed back numbers and make sure they are in the high 90% range like 98% or better for good feedback or whatever it is called. the top two searches on ebay brought up dealers with a lot of feedback over 98% abd were 8under $100


----------



## shaninmo (Oct 22, 2009)

The only bad thing about buying software on ebay is a lot of it is fake and bought on the cheap from China. I buy a ton of stuff off ebay, but software like corel/adobe/photoshop/etc, I will not buy from there.

That being said, does like Staples or Office Depot sell it? I haven't checked into it yet.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Thats why you check out the feedback. If someone sells software that isn't legal, it won't make it through being registered and would really upset the feed back score.


----------



## shaninmo (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey Terry!

You have a valid point, however, I have gone through this experience.

I bought a Chi, which is a hair straightener, off ebay about 1 year ago. My friend, who is a hair stylist, checked it out and it was a fake. The people's ebay feedback was 99.5, they sold TONS, like 500 Chis per month, only a small handful, like 4 in the past had caught this- that is because they look soooooo similar, it took a hair stylist trained in noticing fakes to notice.

A friend of mine also bought a Photoshop from someone with trustworthy feedback that was a fake. We looked into it- you can buy these, including corel, windows, and many others from China for $20 apiece. He sent the fake back and was refunded, and the seller was eventually suspended from ebay, but there are still tons of people getting away with this on ebay and elsewhere. Designer purses, clothing, software, etc. I love ebay, and it's unfortunate for the sellers who are selling a real product. But they won't get my buisiness due to the "fraud" sellers, who ruin it for everybody.

Glad you got a real one though!


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

The ones I see all over ebay right now are the NFR (Not for Resale) copies. They are full-version official media with valid license keys...but do not come with any hard copy manuals or a retail box.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

The second X3 and the X4 I bought were both legitimate and registrable. The first X3 was a student teacher version and was legitimate but that version doesn't have the VB run time tools so I needed the retail version.


----------

